# National heat press



## garyd (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi , anyone using the old national heat presses? Are they a quality product? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

garyd said:


> Hi , anyone using the old national heat presses? Are they a quality product? Thanks for any info!


I haven't heard much about that brand (actually nothing so far).


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a National Screen Printing Equip press. I bought mine used for $150. i thought it was a great deal. Machine seems to work great. I've only used a few times to press a few shirt for the family but so far so good. Still hoping to start selling shirts one day.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've heard _of_ it, but not much more. If I had to go out on a limb I'd say they were a good press, but that they're old enough that that could be a concern? But I'm going on vague memory, so...


----------



## malagabulls (Feb 18, 2007)

hi ,garyd I think you will find national were the distributor for heat press looks like a chinese model to me ,if you are looking on ebay uk ? and I don`t think there is anything wrong with it because it is normal to trip out when it reaches set temp ie 180d its only the thermostat .good luck ted in malaga spain.........


----------



## Jaydlbug (Nov 19, 2006)

I have an old 15x15 national heat press that is from the 1980's and it STILL works perfectly!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I have a National HAT press and it works perfect. Had it for three years with nary a problem.

I use a laser pointer type thermometer to adjust the temps.

Bill


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

im trying to find a fuse for my press what kind is it...?


----------



## rm25x (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine uses a BUSS MDA 15A. I have a GM1515 press.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

National they are very nice I have 16x 20 and use it all time you can use Hix parts for them hix was the maker and national was A distributor.
hope this helps I have sold over 8 of them and they are still going stong and yes I buy and sell used press..


----------



## Gilliano (Sep 29, 2008)

where are you based? do you sel transfer presses still?
thanks

Gilliano


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Gillian 
I am sorry to say I don't sell used press any more do to I can not pick them up I have Osteoarthritis of the spine and I am at the stage where I have to have surgery or I will be put in wheel chair so I live as will as I can and keep moving on with live


----------



## Gilliano (Sep 29, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Gillian
> I am sorry to say I don't sell used press any more do to I can not pick them up I have Osteoarthritis of the spine and I am at the stage where I have to have surgery or I will be put in wheel chair so I live as will as I can and keep moving on with live


 Thanks for your swift reply, I'm really sorry to hear your news, I hope and pray you have the right support and treatment at this difficult time.
Gillian


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a GM1515 National Heat Press. Have had it several years, it was brand new and never used when I bought it and it has set up on the shelf for years. Needed a second press not too long ago and plug it up -- it worked perfectly. It has not been used again in several months but now I need it -- it will not turn on.

I have bought a new BUZZ MDA 15 fuse but that did not help. Can you tell me where to go to ask questions and get this machine working again. Thanks for your help.

Since then


----------



## jessev209 (Jan 22, 2015)

Any luck with this ^^^


----------

